# How do you rate yourself on the big 5 personality traits?



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

*Openness* - (inventive / curious vs. consistent / cautious). Appreciation for art, emotion, adventure, unusual ideas, curiosity, and variety of experience.

*Conscientiousness* - (efficient / organized vs. easy-going / careless). A tendency to show self-discipline, act dutifully, and aim for achievement; planned rather than spontaneous behavior.

*Extraversion* - (outgoing / energetic vs. shy / reserved). Energy, positive emotions, surgency, and the tendency to seek stimulation in the company of others.

*Agreeableness* - (friendly / compassionate vs. competitive / outspoken). A tendency to be compassionate and cooperative rather than suspicious and antagonistic towards others.

*Neuroticism* - (sensitive / nervous vs. secure / confident). A tendency to experience unpleasant emotions easily, such as anger, anxiety, depression, or vulnerability.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Five_personality_traits

ps. votes are hidden.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Openness - High, usually. In terms of ideas, it's high. I like new experiences, too, but I often get a little anxious doing something for the first time.

Conscientiousness - Average? I'm not conscientious at all when it comes to most things, but if it's something I'm interested in, I'm extremely meticulous and probably a little more than obsessive. Do those two cancel out?

Extraversion - Low.

Agreeableness - High

Neuroticism - Average? I may have SA, but I'm not a classic hypochondriac. Most things I'm anxious about are social situations or things related to SA (like my anxiety about new experiences usually comes from a fear that I'm "doing it wrong" and that I look like an idiot). Otherwise, I am probably way less neurotic than your average Joe about things like getting blown up by terrorists, getting sterilized by my cell phone, swine flu, or the New World Order.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

15


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

*Openness* - High. I'm a very curious person. I'll get into almost anything at least once.
*
Conscientiousness* - Low. I am absolutely _awful_ at organization.

*Extraversion* - Low. Pretty much a requirement for being on this site lol.

*Agreeableness* - High. People always telling me how nice I am.

*Neuroticism* - High. I'm a _very_ emotional person. It gets really annoying sometimes.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Openness* - I voted average before reading your definition. Should have voted low based on how you define it.

*Conscientiousness* - High

*Extraversion* - Low

*Agreeableness* - Low (I'm not a mod as I'm officially deemed "argumentative and contentious." Those who share my world view seem to find me perfectly agreeable though it seems.)

*Neuroticism* - High


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Openness: High - I like trying new things. I get tired of monotony easily.

Conscientiousness: Average - Same as another poster above. I can be obsessive and meticulous about important things, but very uninterested and unorganized with things I have no motivation with. 

Extroversion: Low - I dislike most people. Not a social butterfly.

Agreeableness: Lower Average - I've started caring less and less about others' opinions.

Neuroticism: High - I can be intense and emotionally reactive. Prone to low moods.


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

Openness – High, I'm very inventive and curious.

Conscientiousness – Low, I'm easy-going.

Extraversion – Low, I'm shy and reserved.

Agreeableness – High, I'm friendly, compassionate and openminded.

Neuroticism – Mid, but leaning towards secure and confident.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Openness – High.

Conscientiousness – Low.

Extraversion – Low.

Agreeableness – High.

Neuroticism – High.


----------

